# Recherche boite vide ipod 3ème génération 40gb



## fab75003 (1 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai récemment acheté un iPod 3ème génération 40gb (2003)... collector donc...

Si vous auriez la boite vide à me vendre, ce serait top !

Merci bcp


----------

